# Is Chad Nicholls Bodybuilding's Death Guru?



## snotboards (Apr 1, 2017)

Bostin Loyd said he is putting his clients on Demadex. Has anyone ever used this stuff?




Is Chad Nicholls Bodybuilding's Death Guru - YouTube


----------



## woody (Apr 1, 2017)

He was popular during ronnie era...havent heard about him since


----------



## ASHOP (Apr 1, 2017)

woody said:


> He was popular during ronnie era...havent heard about him since



Last I heard he is still working some of the top level guys.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 2, 2017)

Quite possibly one of the stupidest videos I've ever watched.


----------



## ASHOP (Apr 3, 2017)

Marshall said:


> Quite possibly one of the stupidest videos I've ever watched.



Most definitely made by someone with an objective or vendetta.


----------



## Sully (Apr 3, 2017)

ASHOP said:


> Most definitely made by someone with an objective or vendetta.



I don't know much about that guy or most of the body builders in the video, but I still got that impression. Feels like someone has an axe to grind.


----------



## *Bio* (Apr 3, 2017)

He's currently working with Dallas.


----------



## ThatSickRip (Apr 10, 2017)

*Bio* said:


> He's currently working with Dallas.



And Dallas got really sick at Arnold Australia didnt he?


----------



## Marky boy (Apr 10, 2017)

What is this stuff? 

Loads of shit coming from Shaun ray about him atm


----------



## ASHOP (Apr 10, 2017)

ThatSickRip said:


> And Dallas got really sick at Arnold Australia didnt he?



Yes he did. Not sure exactly how sick,,but he did have some problems.


----------



## mbell4377 (Apr 11, 2017)

These guys can always say no to any substance a coach suggests


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thethinker (Apr 11, 2017)

mbell4377 said:


> These guys can always say no to any substance a coach suggests
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. They're not toddlers who have to do what they say.

I remember Lee priest saying Hany Rambod (who he was working with), told him to take more drugs as part of the program, Lee took less and didn't tell Hany. Placed well at his show, and then told him.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Millineum Man (Apr 11, 2017)

Wow!


----------



## Sandpig (Apr 11, 2017)

thethinker said:


> Agreed. They're not toddlers who have to do what they say.
> 
> I remember Lee priest saying Hany Rambod (who he was working with), told him to take more drugs as part of the program, Lee took less and didn't tell Hany. Placed well at his show, and then told him.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



And that's the way it should be. So much stupidity in this sport.


----------



## Sully (Apr 11, 2017)

Sandpig said:


> And that's the way it should be. So much stupidity in this sport.



Whoa! I remember this guy. Where you been, brother?


----------



## Sandpig (Apr 11, 2017)

Lil' Sully said:


> Whoa! I remember this guy. Where you been, brother?


Lol
Kinda stopped post everywhere then started again at MD only in Ron Harris's thread. Great interaction with other New Englanders. 

Slowly I've been making it back everywhere. 
Especially now with the AAS results posted here.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatSickRip (Apr 11, 2017)

ASHOP said:


> Yes he did. Not sure exactly how sick,,but he did have some problems.



Ok thats what I thought I remembered. Obviously, he's not going to come out and say it was a drug issue or something along those line. Im not saying it was by any means, just not something theyd openly admit to if it was, especially with sponsors involved.


----------



## ThatSickRip (Apr 11, 2017)

mbell4377 said:


> These guys can always say no to any substance a coach suggests
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Agreed, but I guess we also have to keep in mind that a lot of these guys are the type to do whatevers needed, not even considering the health risks involved.


----------



## mbell4377 (Apr 11, 2017)

ThatSickRip said:


> Agreed, but I guess we also have to keep in mind that a lot of these guys are the type to do whatevers needed, not even considering the health risks involved.





Agreed, all or nothing mentality...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Millineum Man (Apr 12, 2017)

ThatSickRip said:


> Agreed, but I guess we also have to keep in mind that a lot of these guys are the type to do whatevers needed, not even considering the health risks involved.


Unfortunately, that's today's pro bodybuilding


----------



## *Bio* (Apr 12, 2017)

ThatSickRip said:


> And Dallas got really sick at Arnold Australia didnt he?



I wouldn't jump to conclusions without some kind of proof.  We all get sick from time to time.


----------



## Marky boy (Apr 12, 2017)

*Bio* said:


> I wouldn't jump to conclusions without some kind of proof.  We all get sick from time to time.



Especially when your that depleted and travelling. Asking for trouble with the smallest of illnesses.


----------



## Southernjuice (May 1, 2017)

Allot of people are predisposed to certain conditions and their lifestyle can hasten the problem. Aside from the crazy amount of steroids, think of all the pharmaceuticals some of the top level BB's must take to battle the side effects. Throw in some painkillers due to a constant injury somewhere. The smallest dose to get results is a good guideline to follow. However....if those guys would have been ten years older or NOT bodybuilders we of course would think natural cause due to predisposition.


----------

